# Double Barrel, JHs



## Dan0h (Dec 11, 2021)

Well that was a lot of work for a TS and a boost…. Cool pedal, just a lot going on with 7 knobs, 3 toggles and 2 FS. And the printable template was scaled down a few percent for some reason, so I had to do my own drill lines and of course fucked that up. All bitching aside it’s a pretty cool pedal, does what it says it will do. I’ll know more tomorrow when I can crank the volume up a little more.


----------



## Phil hodson (Dec 11, 2021)

Hi Dan0h

How do you find it. I recently finished mine. The only thing is I find not difference between the two clipping options on side two. Do you get any difference between yours? 
Phil


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 11, 2021)

I seriously have to stop testing pedals at night. Holy shit this pedal is great with volume up. Not sure who to bump off my board but this ought be a keeper. 👍🏼


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 11, 2021)

Phil hodson said:


> Hi Dan0h
> 
> How do you find it. I recently finished mine. The only thing is I find not difference between the two clipping options on side two. Do you get any difference between yours?
> Phil


I really like this pedal, all 3 of my toggles make noticeable differences. I’d check that you have your diodes going the right way.


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 13, 2021)

This is pretty bad. One of the LEDs wasn’t working so I figured I must have installed it backwards but then I realized I never soldered the three center lugs on the FS! Now the led works and that side sounds much better. What a noob. And shame on you guys for not spotting it, just like me, in the photos. Lol.


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 13, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> Good looking build. I built this when it first came out but I didn't care for it. I'm not a fan of what Josh at jhs did with each circuit. No amp or guitar combo sounded really inspiring to me. But I can see how some people would really like it. Clean build though. Bucky approves.


Thanks man, I have come to respect that everyone’s setup is different which has a huge impact on how things react in the chain and sound to one’s ears. For whatever reason this thing sounds amazing in my chain. Also first two pedals (this and the evil owl) I’ve done with comp resistors vs metal. Just wanted to see if there was a difference. I guess I need to build something I’ve already built with metals to really tell.


----------



## Phil hodson (Dec 13, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> I really like this pedal, all 3 of my toggles make noticeable differences. I’d check that you have your diodes going the right way.


Glad yours works. I checked and the diodes are the right way. According to the pcb anyway. 
I’m not too fussed as the right hand side does change and the left actually sounds great anyway. 
Like you I am a fan of this pedal. It’s super loud and great tones I think anyway.


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 13, 2021)

Phil hodson said:


> Glad yours works. I checked and the diodes are the right way. According to the pcb anyway.
> I’m not too fussed as the right hand side does change and the left actually sounds great anyway.
> Like you I am a fan of this pedal. It’s super loud and great tones I think anyway.


Cool. Yeah the volume is insane. Unity is at 2 on the right side and maybe 5 on the left. Incredibly loud.


----------



## Phil hodson (Dec 13, 2021)

Will go play with those settings! I’m certainly having a lot of fun with both sides.


----------



## TheSin (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice! I’ve built one and still have a second pcb somewhere. Not a bad sounding pedal.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 15, 2021)

I love it! The effectslayout board are really nice and I love the ability to use a ribbon cable for the foot switch, minimizes the off board wiring. My son loves the orange you chose.


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 15, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> I love it! The effectslayout board are really nice and I love the ability to use a ribbon cable for the foot switch, minimizes the off board wiring. My son loves the orange you chose.


Agreed. And your son has good taste. I had to do the hunter orange because, well you know the whole double barrel thing. Lol.


----------



## Kevinkemp33 (Nov 16, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> Well that was a lot of work for a TS and a boost…. Cool pedal, just a lot going on with 7 knobs, 3 toggles and 2 FS. And the printable template was scaled down a few percent for some reason, so I had to do my own drill lines and of course fucked that up. All bitching aside it’s a pretty cool pedal, does what it says it will do. I’ll know more tomorrow when I can crank the volume up a little more.


Where did you find this PCB? I would love to build one of these!


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 16, 2022)

Kevinkemp33 said:


> Where did you find this PCB? I would love to build one of these!


Effectslayouts, he has a lot of cool stuff. I really like the evil owl build as well.


----------



## cwsquared (Nov 16, 2022)

Kevinkemp33 said:


> Where did you find this PCB? I would love to build one of these!





			BREAK ACTION – Effects Layouts


----------



## Kevinkemp33 (Nov 16, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> BREAK ACTION – Effects Layouts


Thank you!


----------



## Kevinkemp33 (Nov 16, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> Effectslayouts, he has a lot of cool stuff. I really like the evil owl build as well.


Thank you!!


----------



## music6000 (Nov 16, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> This is pretty bad. One of the LEDs wasn’t working so I figured I must have installed it backwards but then I realized I never soldered the three center lugs on the FS! Now the led works and that side sounds much better. What a noob. And shame on you guys for not spotting it, just like me, in the photos. Lol. View attachment 19841


The Picture I received looked fine at the time!?


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 16, 2022)

music6000 said:


> The Picture I received looked fine at the time!?
> 
> View attachment 36223


Photoshop magic?


----------



## aienco (Nov 26, 2022)

do the footswitch boards come with the Break Action Board? It doesnt say on their site?


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 26, 2022)

aienco said:


> do the footswitch boards come with the Break Action Board? It doesnt say on their site?


They came with mine but I don’t know if he always includes them. Shoot him an email.


----------



## aienco (Nov 26, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> They came with mine but I don’t know if he always includes them. Shoot him an email.


Thanks. Shall do


----------

